# Hunting Yotes in the thickness



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I know everyone is reeling for advice... And I guess this is what this Forum is all about... I just want to pick your guys' experienced brains for a minute.

Like my previous post, I hunt in Eastern PA... And it makes me sick to see all these pictures of so many Yotes being taken. I got my first two to come in on the same stand last Sat.. Big milestone but I want more..

I hunt in Erie, PA and Butler, PA... In both places it is mostly woods with a few fields around... Right now in Erie we have about 2 1/2 ft of snow on the ground. And I was wondering how the tactics change under such weather conditions...

The second question I have is advice on how to hunt them in the thick stuff. Any advice would be greatly appreciated... Looks and sounds like you guys are having a good season!.. Keep it up boys!


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats man!! I remember my first call in and I thought my heart was going to come right out of my chest.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

You live in butler, pa? I'm currently living in indiana, pa for college. My girlfriend goes to SRU, which is darn close to butler. When I'm home I live near bradford, pa. (Mckean County)


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

with the new snowfall it should get better for you. i start with a rabbit distress then after about 10-20 min of that i go to my howls. I call in some prettt thick stuff in minnesota and what i look for is and area that i can pull them into. When they come in just be very patient read there body language. if they start side stepping its time to shoot. i always carry a shotgun and a rifle with me to my stands. i prefer to shoot them with the shotgun. The number one thing that uped my percentages was that be able to watch your downwind side as long as i have put that into my arsenal i have called alot more in. Also hunt in the shadows with as little as glare as possible. Good luck


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

"look for an area you can call them into"

By saying that what exactly do you mean? What type of an area do you pull them into..??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thinner or bare spots in the woods where you can see better. try the outside edges, or the few fields you have. expect the action to be quick and close, I would take a shotgun for that, your shots will most likely be in the 20-50 yard range, out in the fields use a rifle, you might have to shoot out to 300 or more. sneak in and start with low to medium volume.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

a coyote is a lot like a deer as where they will take one of the easiest routes to get to you. If you have trails going through the woods that is great and watch that trail cause they might cime from there. i was trying to say that when you call them id don't walk across that little field to call them stay on the other end and try to call them so they need to cross it to get to you. IT helps with your chances to get a shot.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I like to set my caller in areas that allow the coyote to travel where he/she will feel somewhat protected like brushy fencelines, small draws, field edges or any edges in that matter. Sort of like the edge where a pine thicket comes up to a large hardwood flat....sort of like deer hunting. My analogy of predator hunting is like this. Hunt them like you would hunt whitetail deer but the BIG DIFFERENCE is this. You are calling the yote to you so unlike a deer,(he is not coming in unaware of your whereabouts) he knows where the sound is coming from, giving him complete control to circle downwind of the call and possibly getting your scent. A deer is not given this edge unless you are grunting or banging the antlers. So just find these edges and travel corridors and set up your caller so it is easy for them to get to, affords you the opportunity to see them and does not allow them to pick up your scent without being seen by you first.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

There is a video you might be intrested in "hunting the thick stuff" By Byron south! I watched it and was was pretty informative if you hunt in thick country. It really didn't pertain to me because I hunt the wide open country of North Dakota. They do give alot of info for thick country hunting, Give it a try!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

FIngerz...

I live about 10-15 min up route 8 north of SRU... I run through SRU everytime I have to come up here to Erie for school... I go to Penn State Behrend..


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry... South of SRU... I'm an idiot


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I go right through there to get to SRU..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cpnhgnlngct,

Up here in North Dakota we don't have 2.5 feet of snow so we woulden't know. JK I guess im a little bitter about the whole snow situation. All of the advise is great. Start low and work up. If you are looking to locate at night or in the mornings, an good howler will do the trick, or ebay a old siren off a police car. Gets them every time. They here that loud siren and they will howl back. Once you get some responses you will know where to start.


----------

